# Sticky  DIY Dash Removal/HU install w/pics



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Here it is.... the thread that will allow you to do your own stereo install.

Tools Needed
1. Phillips P2 Screwdriver with min. 6" neck
2. Shorty Phillips head screwdriver or phillips angle driver
3. Panel tool, or flat head with taped head, or small spatula, again with a taped head to avoid scratches.
4. 2 Ford radio removal tools, or 2 straight picks, 4 is recommended, but can be done with 2. 

*Step 1.*
Locate phillips screw under the ashtray, off center to the passenger side.
Loosen using long P2 Screwdriver. Also remove rubber liner under ashtray.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Step 2*
Lift center console lid and using panel tool (or substitute), gently loosen, but do not pull up center console from the compartment toward the radio.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Step 3*
Lift console approx 4-5 inches in rear, unplug window, lock and trac control plugs. You can now pull up the rear of the console, sliding the front legs down and then back. The ring in the front which contained the rubber liner/insert can be gently bent to clear the radio/ashtray, allowing removal of the whole console.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Step 4*
Using your panel tool, or substitute, lift cover panel on top of center console.










Using your long P2 Screwdriver, remove the two screws on each side of the bottom of the silver trim of the center stack.










Using your short P2 screwdriver, or angle driver, remove the four screws on top of the dash, holding in the center stack.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Step 5*
Using your ford radio removal/picks, slide them in the four holes around the radio.










Using your panel tool, gently pry on the radio from passenger side, then driver etc.... until radio slides out. It may help to gently pull/pry on the center stack trim as well.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Step 6*
Now gently pull out the center stack, you may need to pry it a little with your panel tool, and unplug the Hazard plug.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Step 7*
Using your P2 screwdriver (long), remove three screws from the metal trim which contained the radio. There are two at the bottom left and right corner, and one in the rear, low center of the trim.










Using your panel tool or flathead, slide it between on top of the metal trim and the plastic center stack . Move it gently from side to side, until you hear the release clips click. There are two such clips. Make sure to pull on the trim as you are releasing the clips, and it will slide right out.










You can now replace the antenna plug, have access to the harness and do all your own wiring from here on out.

Install your new ________________, and follow the instructions in reverse to re-assemble the dash. Now enjoy the fruits of your labor, arty: , and make sure to bring me a tip/lunch/drink when you're in Porter Ranch, Los Angeles.:cheers


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm not planning to change my stereo, but thanks for the *GREAT* how-to with *PICTURES*! :cheers


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

BV GTO said:


> I'm not planning to change my stereo, but thanks for the *GREAT* how-to with *PICTURES*! :cheers


Thanks. I'm just hoping that it'll become a sticky. I'll be sure to post all other projects as they come along. HID's are next.


----------



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

That's a very good instruction! But all that just for replacing the radio? Hooverdam. Why do you have to take out the center console/center stack?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Word of caution for you guys removing your stereos.

Whatever you do DON'T lose your radio pin code. If you ever want to reinstall the factory radio you'll need it. It will be a lot less hassle if you get the code off your card and write it down on masking tape and place it on the radio in storage, or if you sell it, the new owner will need it.  *


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I pulled the dash to install the H&K DP1. Running the wires for the control and screen etc.... But you are right. If all you are doing is a HU then you don't have to pull the dash. FYI, you can fit both single and DD radio's. Schosche makes a GTO radio removal tool, single din Dash Kit, Metra makes a DD dash kit. Both and American international have harnesses and antenna adapters for this vehicle.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Word of caution for you guys removing your stereos.
> 
> Whatever you do DON'T lose your radio pin code. If you ever want to reinstall the factory radio you'll need it. It will be a lot less hassle if you get the code off your card and write it down on masking tape and place it on the radio in storage, or if you sell it, the new owner will need it.  *


When I pulled mine, it didn't ask for a code.....I thought it would and was prepared with my card in hand. I was so disappointed....lol


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

exwrx said:


> When I pulled mine, it didn't ask for a code.....I thought it would and was prepared with my card in hand. I was so disappointed....lol


*Sorry to hear it.  

IF you put the stereo back in, have the card in hand, you'll be tickled to death then when it tells you you'll need the code to get it to work.   :rofl: :rofl:*


----------



## GA8Ri3Ls2 GTO (Apr 6, 2009)

i just bought my gto about 4 days ago and i tried 2 load a burned cd and it wont play does anybody y its doing that...(factory radio installed)


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

CrazyGerman said:


> That's a very good instruction! But all that just for replacing the radio? Hooverdam. Why do you have to take out the center console/center stack?


The center console has to be removed in order to expose the two screws that hold the bottom of the center stack in place. The center stack has to be removed because it's bottom crossbar covers the bottom two screws that hold the stock radio mount/box/thing in place. Yes, it all has to come out as shown. I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to thank exwrx, the original poster, for it. It came in quite handy as I just changed out my stock HU for a Clarion. It's better than the stock unit (but what isn't?) in that it does have more capabilities such as playing mp3's, a USB port and aux port, bluetooth, better sound control, connections for an amp etc. Plus I installed the steering wheel control kit.


----------



## getsome831 (Feb 18, 2010)

*just need access to antenna plug*

If i just need access to the antenna plug to install this sirius wired FM relaywhere should i dig in exactly?

Thanks,

Gregg


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You'll need to do pretty much everything through Step 7 (post #7) to get to the antenna lead.


----------



## 20GTO06 (Apr 16, 2010)

hmm.. Looks like that was done in a Best Buy install bay? :cheers


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

This will come in handy in a few weeks for me.

I think the hardest part of my install will be running the cable from the HU to the trunk (where I'll mount the XM unit). That and tapping into the VSS and Backup lamp signals under the dash fusebox (C206 Harness Connector).


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Someone on here talked about putting an in-dash microphone to be used with BT, on the right handside of the dash where the 2 rows of factory holes are. How do i get this area apart? 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## twincharged91 (Feb 4, 2009)

Is there a thread already on removing the complete dash?


----------



## gggto (Sep 21, 2011)

CrazyGerman said:


> That's a very good instruction! But all that just for replacing the radio? Hooverdam. Why do you have to take out the center console/center stack?


I believe the metal ring wont come out unless you do. Tired to change my cd player last night without instructions and didnt remove the metal ring.... cd player is super tight in there.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I answerd that over two years ago in post #16 on page two......


----------



## ChinoLS2 (Aug 20, 2013)

Anybody that can help me with this, i'm installing an aftermarket Radio. I bought the metra wiring harness, can anybody tell me if i need to pin the blue wire and the the blue/white wire. if so where do i pin them in?

my unit is not getting any power.

also, my stock head unit would stay on even after taking the keys and opening the door, almost like its hard wired to power? any help with that too?


----------



## keitho64 (Sep 7, 2013)

I am a new GTO Owner and went to install an iPod adapter that required removing the radio. I ran across this thread and just had to say thanks! This made the job a breeze!

Excellent write up and pictures.


----------



## stringsof12 (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone know if we need an antenna adapter for this? all the cable harness adapters I see don't have one


----------



## stringsof12 (Sep 30, 2013)

stringsof12 said:


> Anyone know if we need an antenna adapter for this? all the cable harness adapters I see don't have one


Just a heads up you do def need an adapter.


----------



## CharleyT (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm in the same boat on where to pin the blue and blue /white wires. Can anyone assist, or provide a photo of theirs with these two pins installed on the connector? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

My 05 doesn't have the door lock switch next to traction control?!?! Is it wired for it , can I just buy the switch and install??


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

SB71 said:


> My 05 doesn't have the door lock switch next to traction control?!?! Is it wired for it , can I just buy the switch and install??


There's a kit to do it or at least there was. I have one and haven't put it on yet. It has harnesses and instruction on which wires going to the BCM to connect it to.


----------



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

It works, no issues. Thanks for the post


----------

